# High Voltage Wiring



## mark1030 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know why that would be a problem other than you'd be more likely to get a direct short if the insulation wears off both wires and they touch each other. I certainly don't see how it could affect your range.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> Hey, I've heard you don't want to wire the High Voltage positive and negative side by side. I have my truck's HV wires tied together side by side. Is this slowing me down? Limiting my range? I know the cold sure does!



hhhmmmm, I've read it is RECOMMENDED to run them side by side where possible to reduce the EMF and interference with radio, etc.

d


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> hhhmmmm, I've read it is RECOMMENDED to run them side by side where possible to reduce the EMF and interference with radio, etc.
> 
> d


That is really only true between the controller and the motor. Keep those wires short and twisted together, and/or keep them flat against a conductive grounded surface. This will minimize RF interference.

Between the traction battery and the controller input the wires can be separate or together, it makes no difference. Mine are bundled in a schedule-80 PVC conduit from the trunk up to the (former) engine compartment.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rfengineers said:


> ...between the controller and the motor. Keep those wires short and twisted together, and/or keep them flat against a conductive grounded surface. This will minimize RF interference.
> 
> Between the traction battery and the controller input the wires can be separate or together, it makes no difference.



you've got me curious now.... why would the EMF from the wires be higher between the controller and motor than anywhere else along the HV circuit? Or... is what we are worried about NOT the EMF, but the frequency interference from the controller?


----------



## rfengineers (Jun 2, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> you've got me curious now.... why would the EMF from the wires be higher between the controller and motor than anywhere else along the HV circuit? Or... is what we are worried about NOT the EMF, but the frequency interference from the controller?


The output of the controller (between the controller and motor) is a square wave switching between 15 and 20kHz (except for a Curtis at low speeds) The leading and trailing edges of the pulses contain some very high frequency components.

The input is heavily buffered by the controller capacitance and the batteries. While it may fluctuate some, it will have little if any high-frequency component.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> Hey, I've heard you don't want to wire the High Voltage positive and negative side by side. I have my truck's HV wires tied together side by side.


That should be fine. You just don't want the bare terminals close enough to each other where they could arc. Since the wires feeding the controller from the pack are DC, there should be no issue at all with them next to each other... And like RFEngineers says, be aware of the HF impact of the controller to motor wiring. Good advice there, sir.



> Is this slowing me down? Limiting my range? I know the cold sure does!


Naw, that wouldn't cause you any range or speed issues... though you're right about the cold.  

If the cold is affecting you enough, you may want to look for a way to put some heat into the batteries while charging.


----------

